# PetCo Salons



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

I know a number of you guys groom at PetCo salons. I was just wondering, do you like it? I recently applied to some PetCos in the area, hoping to possibly do some groomer training. Their program requires 1 year commitment in exchange for paid training, but they include benefits (medical + dental, 401K). I'm somewhat keeping this in the back of my mind, since the job market is awful now and I'll be looking for benefits as soon as I graduate (Less than 5 months from now... sheesh! Time flies.)

So for those of you who have worked at PetCo salons, what do/did you think?


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I work part time as a bather, I would not be able to make enough money just working as a bather but I'm also a department manager at a retail store (Office Depot) so that pays the bills.

All my checks from petco go into a seperate account that I call my "pet fund" for emergencies, frontline, heartworm preventive, etc... anything the pets need.

I LOVE working there. Everyone I work with is nice and friendly, it's a small little group. We see each other outside of work quite often as well. In fact three of the people I work with are coming over tomorrow night for buffalo wings.

It's such a laid back place to work, I can take my dog there and bathe em'

I know the groomers make much more, seems they make anywhere from $120 - $200 sometimes a day depending on how many dogs come in. We also only have two groomers right now so they are making pretty good money. One girl quit/transfered to another Petco because she was moving so only a total of 5 people including my manager.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

SMoore said:


> I work part time as a bather, I would not be able to make enough money just working as a bather but I'm also a department manager at a retail store (Office Depot) so that pays the bills.
> 
> All my checks from petco go into a seperate account that I call my "pet fund" for emergencies, frontline, heartworm preventive, etc... anything the pets need.
> 
> ...


Ah, that sounds nice enough.  I plan on moving to another state in a few years, but for the next year or so I will probably be sticking around central Jersey. 

My main focus is to get a graphic design position, since that is what I've been going to school for. However, I wouldn't mind working at PetCo on the side (as you do), or even full-time until I find something. That way, if I end up doing graphic design freelance, I'll still have a little bit of steady money.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I think if you truly want to learn to groom (not just bathe) then there are far better options for schooling out there than a box store. Their training programs are very short, and much depends on the person training you, who is generally any particular grooming "manager." Grooming isn't something you can learn in 6 weeks, 3 months, or even a year. It takes years to be knowledgable and experienced enough to groom many breeds well and safely. If grooming isn't something you plan on doing long term, I personally, would look into other jobs, such as bathing.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> I think if you truly want to learn to groom (not just bathe) then there are far better options for schooling out there than a box store. Their training programs are very short, and much depends on the person training you, who is generally any particular grooming "manager." Grooming isn't something you can learn in 6 weeks, 3 months, or even a year. It takes years to be knowledgable and experienced enough to groom many breeds well and safely. If grooming isn't something you plan on doing long term, I personally, would look into other jobs, such as bathing.


I'm not looking to become a professional groomer for the rest of my life. Honestly, if just being a bather is enough to make some extra bucks, then that's fine. I'm just looking into their grooming program because they provide medical/dental benefits... which I will lose once I graduate college. It'd be nice to have something to fall back on if I can't get a design job right away. 

I also wouldn't have to pay to train with them, which of course means lesser quality training... but like I said, I'm not looking for a lifetime commitment. Just an option to do something I enjoy in the mean time. (Animals and art, my two passions).


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

JessRU09 said:


> I'm not looking to become a professional groomer for the rest of my life. Honestly, if just being a bather is enough to make some extra bucks, then that's fine. I'm just looking into their grooming program because they provide medical/dental benefits... which I will lose once I graduate college. It'd be nice to have something to fall back on if I can't get a design job right away.
> 
> I also wouldn't have to pay to train with them, which of course means lesser quality training... but like I said, I'm not looking for a lifetime commitment. Just an option to do something I enjoy in the mean time. (Animals and art, my two passions).


I understand your postition, and needing benefits. I also understand you wanting to work with animals. However, (and I mean no personal offense to you)but this is the exact reason that professional groomers are not taken seriously. This is also the reason that we need liscensing. Maybe that would stop the box stores (and some other "grooming schools" ) from turning out "groomers" like they do. Professionally grooming clients' beloved members of the family is not a hobby that you just pick up and learn in a few months, and dabble with. It is a profession that so many of us work very hard at, and spend alot of money with continueing education, safety issues, equipment upgrades, and many other things we work very hard at to maintain our professionalism in a world where many think we just play with dogs all day. But I am one of those people that strives to be the best at what I do, and I am proud of it. I think there are many other jobs out there where you can work with animals and get benefits as well. Grooming is (in my opinion) not a job you learn to do for awhile so you can get benefits. Again, its nothing personal against you, as many people do it. Then the clients come to my salon, complaining about their dog being injured, cut, mishandled, or, if they are lucky, just a bad haircut.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> I understand your postition, and needing benefits. I also understand you wanting to work with animals. However, (and I mean no personal offense to you)but this is the exact reason that professional groomers are not taken seriously. This is also the reason that we need liscensing. Maybe that would stop the box stores (and some other "grooming schools" ) from turning out "groomers" like they do. Professionally grooming clients' beloved members of the family is not a hobby that you just pick up and learn in a few months, and dabble with. It is a profession that so many of us work very hard at, and spend alot of money with continueing education, safety issues, equipment upgrades, and many other things we work very hard at to maintain our professionalism in a world where many think we just play with dogs all day. But I am one of those people that strives to be the best at what I do, and I am proud of it. I think there are many other jobs out there where you can work with animals and get benefits as well. Grooming is (in my opinion) not a job you learn to do for awhile so you can get benefits. Again, its nothing personal against you, as many people do it. Then the clients come to my salon, complaining about their dog being injured, cut, mishandled, or, if they are lucky, just a bad haircut.


I don't know, from my experiences, I find the chain store groomers to be a godsend for people who can't afford more high quality grooming. I've known several rescue groups who take advantage of their services for animals that are in desperate need of washing/shaving.

I understand where you are coming from, though. But I kind of see it as... you get what you pay for. 

Although I definitely believe it's important that safety is enforced, whether it be in a chain store or by the top of the line show dog groomers.

I have the very basic experience with animal grooming. I have cats, dogs, and ferrets that I bath, clip, and maintain. I am good at reading animals' behavior, and I enjoy being around them. I've also been applying at veterinary clinics, but I find few are hiring in my area.

I figured, if anything, getting experience at PetCo (even if it is very low-grade) would give me a glance into what grooming is like. Who knows, it might be something I'm really good at and really enjoy. In which case, I'd go the extra mile to get more education and formal training. If not, no harm done in trying it. I'm not about to dive head first with a pair of scissors at a skiddish dog's eyes, so nobody's going to get hurt! Hehe.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

It's funny, because I'm an experienced groomer, and I put in applications to petcos and petsmarts earlier this year, and never got a response from them, or I would get a response like "we're not hiring at this time" even though their websites said they were, and I know some of them were, because I went to a couple, and they said they were, and told me to fill out the apps. 

I think they want you to have little, to no experience so they can train you 'their way' and from what I have actually seen of their way is not great. Not that there aren't good groomers there, but I don't think their training is nearly sufficient enough to make great groomers come from their shops; I've seen alot of patterned dogs come out of their shops, and the patterns looked like they were simply cut out, with no attention to blending, or even attention to how the pattern is supposed to be in terms of correctness breed to breed. I interviewed a couple of groomers (with previous experience at petco\petsmart) interested in working at the smaller shop I was at, and as soon as I mentioned that we did alot of scissor work with our clients these groomers shied away; another 'not so positive' aspect. Scissoring is pivital to becoming a really good groomer, and it takes time and a steady hand to learn it; as well as a really good teacher. I was told by the woman who taught me that scissoring will make or break me as a groomer; so she made me practice on her dogs in order to get it down, before allowing me to work on clients. Now, I am the type of groomer who really doesn't care to do tons of shave offs, cause they're just plain boring! She taught me well, and I enjoy doing it too! 

I would say, if you want to get a start in grooming, it might be a good place to begin, but i would highly suggest you find a smaller business with a different professional groomer to help you hone in and refine your skills; especially if you are serious about it.



JessRU09 said:


> I don't know, from my experiences, I find the chain store groomers to be a godsend for people who can't afford more high quality grooming. I've known several rescue groups who take advantage of their services for animals that are in desperate need of washing/shaving.
> 
> .



That is interesting that you say that it is 'more affordable' because in our area, they are right in the same price bracket as many other grooming shops (large and small). I went in one time, just out of curiosity, to see what they would charge for a mini poodle, and it was more there, than it would be at my shop...and I don't think the quality is nearly as good. Like Graco said, you just can't learn such a wealth of knowledge in a year; I've been involved in the business since I was 13 (when I started bathing for my mom) and at 28, I am STILL learning, and refining my skills.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Love's_Sophie said:


> It's funny, because I'm an experienced groomer, and I put in applications to petcos and petsmarts earlier this year, and never got a response from them, or I would get a response like "we're not hiring at this time" even though their websites said they were, and I know some of them were, because I went to a couple, and they said they were, and told me to fill out the apps.
> 
> I think they want you to have little, to no experience QUOTE]
> 
> I agree Sophie. My friend, who is a very good groomer and competes in grooming competitions, applied at her local petsomething, and they flat out told her that she was "too experienced" and they felt that the other groomers would be upset if they were to hire her. How can you be too experienced. It just shows you their standard, and unfortunately, its not high. And I too have checked their prices, and they are VERY high in most places for the quality of the work coming out of them. And everything is an add on...they charge extra for bows, bandanna, special shampoos, etc...And I just HATE that 15 minute brushing "deal" they do..There are some dogs that 15 minutes of brushing isn't going to even touch the surface, like a Newf..and there are dogs that 15 minutes of brushing is going to be too irritating, like jacks, and beagles...And I hate that they just have the bathers do the bath and brush dogs...They are usually just cage dried, and look terrible..but I guess some people just don't know the difference. Even a lab can benefit from a professional grooming.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

"And I too have checked their prices, and they are VERY high in most places for the quality of the work coming out of them. And everything is an add on...they charge extra for bows, bandanna, special shampoos, etc...And I just HATE that 15 minute brushing "deal" they do..There are some dogs that 15 minutes of brushing isn't going to even touch the surface, like a Newf..and there are dogs that 15 minutes of brushing is going to be too irritating, like jacks, and beagles...And I hate that they just have the bathers do the bath and brush dogs...They are usually just cage dried, and look terrible..but I guess some people just don't know the difference. Even a lab can benefit from a professional grooming."

before i respnod to the post i just wanted to correct you a little bit graco. the 15 minute brushout- really only applies to short coats and dogs that need demating. a dog like a newfie would get a Shedless treatment with no time frame on brushing for one flat fee (and that would only be if it needed it, we had several regaular newfie customers that didnt need a shedless constantly b/c they were kept up). Bows are not more, and bandannas are not more (if they are, that petco is ripping people off). reading it, it may seem like its a rip off, but it isnt. "the works" add-on makes the bath equivalent to a private salon price/quality (the works upgrades the shampoos and adds conditioner at 12 dollars more, which make the most expensive dog $64 dollars, that dog would be a newfie, and i very rarely see them for cheaper at other salons). so really, what is an add on to them, is actually just basic to you. if a lab gets a bath at petco with no upgrades, its $29. no private salon is that cheap. So if you are lucky to find a petco that has good bathers/groomers, it may be the way to go for some. this was the reason my salon did so well. one of our groomers was realy good, and both of us bathers were awesome. we definetly werent the average petco salon, and b/c we were cheaper than private places, and just as good, we got SOO much business. bathers only do bath dogs b/c petco pays bathers commission (pretty much the only salon you will find private or corporate that actually pays bathers what they should get). and that is the rules, bathers do bath dogs, and only bathe groom dogs if they arent busy and the groomers need it. in my area, petco is the same price, or cheaper, as private salons. all of the private salons in my area charge a minimum $50 for a haircut, no matter breed or size. at petco, you can get your toy poodle groomed for $28. Also, the acadamy instructers are usually not the salon manager, but a seperate person who is hired as an acadamy instructor. 

ok i used to work for petco. i went to the grooming acadamy for the first 4 weeks, then became a bather. reason being, my instructor was HORRIBLE. she got bit by a dog on our first day, after one of the other trainees told her the dog bites. so listen to everyone else here when they say their training is only as good is the instructor. i dropped out before signing the contract b.c that woman taught me nothing and i would have been so overwhelmed if i continued with the school. i do know of other areas that have great instructors, but most of them are not that great. The instructers also get paid terribly, and i don't know many talented groomers who would do the job for the measly pay.

as far as the place goes, it really completely depends. at my store, the store itself was awful. our manager was never involved, they had no idea how hard we worked, and did very little to help us (like christmas eve, with 40 dogs, and our hot water heater broke, they just told us to start moving buckets over from aquatics). what was even worse than that was the corporateness of it. we were number 2 in our district with 2 bathers and 2 groomers, behind a store that had 5 bathers and 10 groomers. we had amazing sales (with the crappiest salon in the county), repeat customers every day, and worked hard. yet, all they did was complain to us that we clocked in a minute too late, or that we always had to work our 8 hour day even if it was slow, and stupid stuff like that. 

my salon was great for a little while. but like most will say, this business is mostly made of women. and multiple woman in one room all day, can get a little tiresome. at some point there is drama, and you have to learn to get along really well with those arond you. you work in tight corners and everyone gets annoyed pretty quickly that way.

as far it being a good career, generally speaking, no. very few actually work out as groomers, and even fewer are succesful at it. most get into it for the same reasons you are (love animals, extra money, benefits and free schooling), and unfortunatly, those are the ones who quit the fastest. love of animals does not mean you can work with them. it is actually easier to work with anaimals if you not so much love them but understand them. the woman who is kissy faced with her poodle is an animal lover, but not someone who should work with animals. it is not playing with dogs all day, it is back breaking work. no one else has mentioned that you will also be really slow at first. it takes years for a groomer to develop speed and skill. at least for the first year, you wont be making very good money. to do 200 bucks a day at petco involves doing more than 10-12 haircuts, and doing them good. the girl that went to school with me and finished was doing 3 a day when she got out (this is for a full 8 hour day too). a year later it still took her 4 hours to groom a poodle in a kennel cut (straight through!)

also, if you do want this to be something to fall back on, know that private salons do not consider petco good training. if a groomers hears an applicant was working there, they pretty much know they will have to retrain them in almost every aspect of grooming. it may seem like a good deal, the benefits (which are REALLY expensive through petco, i didnt even use them b/c they would have garnished half my paycheck), the free training, etc, but you have to figure out if its worth it. 

if you are serious about it, get a job as a bather. do not commit yourself to a year with them without knowing if this is something you can handle (trust me, most cannot handle this job)

some others mentioned that petco doesnt call you back if you apply online. heres is the key to petco. apply online. then call all the stores you applies to and ask for the manager in charge of hiring (keep calling untuil you get him/her). their managers are so out in space most of the time that they never even check that stupid job portal thing. you literally have to call them and say i applied go look at my resume, then call back and make sure they did it, then practically beg for an interveiw. pretty interesting for a place that is ALWAYS hiring.


----------



## herbetk09 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi,

You may not be able to earn a decent income unless you run a similar pet organisation yourself. You can definitely adopt it as a side profession or to satisfy your intrest in pets.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Graco22 said:


> Love's_Sophie said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny, because I'm an experienced groomer, and I put in applications to petcos and petsmarts earlier this year, and never got a response from them, or I would get a response like "we're not hiring at this time" even though their websites said they were, and I know some of them were, because I went to a couple, and they said they were, and told me to fill out the apps.
> ...


----------



## TFTpwnsYou (May 22, 2007)

I work as a bather brusher and I do love it there! At least most of the time. There are dogs that I see on the schedule and get so happy because I love the dog cause it's awesome! Other times it's like "oh no! The beast is back!"..lol 

I kinda do think the pricing is a little out there. And the add on stuff. I cheat a lot. If the dog's good and isn't being a jerk I do the extra anyway...lol. It all depends. I use what shampoo I want, conditon if I want, and pretty much do what I want! And for the longer coated breeds I do a "cheap shedless" as I call it so I don't have to brush as much...lol.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

> before i respnod to the post i just wanted to correct you a little bit graco. the 15 minute brushout- really only applies to short coats and dogs that need demating. a dog like a newfie would get a Shedless treatment with no time frame on brushing for one flat fee (and that would only be if it needed it, we had several regaular newfie customers that didnt need a shedless constantly b/c they were kept up). Bows are not more, and bandannas are not more (if they are, that petco is ripping people off). reading it, it may seem like its a rip off, but it isnt. "the works" add-on makes the bath equivalent to a private salon price/quality (the works upgrades the shampoos and adds conditioner at 12 dollars more, which make the most expensive dog $64 dollars, that dog would be a newfie, and i very rarely see them for cheaper at other salons). so really, what is an add on to them, is actually just basic to you. if a lab gets a bath at petco with no upgrades, its $29. no private salon is that cheap. So if you are lucky to find a petco that has good bathers/groomers, it may be the way to go for some. this was the reason my salon did so well. one of our groomers was realy good, and both of us bathers were awesome. we definetly werent the average petco salon, and b/c we were cheaper than private places, and just as good, we got SOO much business. bathers only do bath dogs b/c petco pays bathers commission (pretty much the only salon you will find private or corporate that actually pays bathers what they should get). and that is the rules, bathers do bath dogs, and only bathe groom dogs if they arent busy and the groomers need it. in my area, petco is the same price, or cheaper, as private salons. all of the private salons in my area charge a minimum $50 for a haircut, no matter breed or size. at petco, you can get your toy poodle groomed for $28. Also, the acadamy instructers are usually not the salon manager, but a seperate person who is hired as an acadamy instructor.



Thank you Purplex for clearing up some of the things I was mislead about. From reading the other posts, it seems there is much leeway between stores and what is charged as extras. I know my local petsomethings are always advertising a special shampoo, conditioner, bows and scent spritz for $15 extra. That seems like a ripoff to me, and can easily boost the cost of a small dog haircut to well above what a private salon in our area charges..and you get the same thing, included at the private salon. I get confused with some of the box store prices, especially the bath prices..I don't do "just baths" at my salon. A "bath" dog, like a lab would get whatever shampoo it needs per its skin and coat, hand fluff dried, ears, nails, pads shaved, pants neatened if need be, and furminated, etc to remove the dead coat. Its all included. Sure its more than $28, but only by $17 and all is included. So what exactly is included at the box stores for "baths" on labs and newfies? It is confusing to me because I groom every breed..whatever that breed needs...no "just baths", and I believe that the box stores do "just baths", correct? 

I have heard many horror stories about the "politics" of the grooming departments in both box stores from other groomers. Everything from what tools you can/can't use, to hours worked when there are no dogs, to hiring more groomers than are needed, so no one gets the opportunity to "commission out", etc. I was approached by one of our local box stores when they expanded a few years ago to add grooming..She came right to my salon, trying to get me to come and manage their salon they were opening and train other groomers..I kindly declined. 



> some others mentioned that petco doesnt call you back if you apply online. heres is the key to petco. apply online. then call all the stores you applies to and ask for the manager in charge of hiring (keep calling untuil you get him/her). their managers are so out in space most of the time that they never even check that stupid job portal thing. you literally have to call them and say i applied go look at my resume, then call back and make sure they did it, then practically beg for an interveiw. pretty interesting for a place that is ALWAYS hiring.


I agree....very odd hiring protocol for a company that has ads posted everywhere about how badly they need groomers. There are reasons they can't keep groomers, obviously..and if this is what someone has to do in order to get the job, I see why they are always hiring..lol


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

just a bath for a lab at petco would be 29.99 and would include whatever shampoo needed, conditioner, nails done, ears cleaned, anals and a brush out. 

If they wanted to pay $40 which would i guess be their large dog groom sku would include everything above plus a "sanitary" as they call it to shave the pads, trim around feet, ears, potty areas, etc...


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

Graco22 said:


> Thank you Purplex for clearing up some of the things I was mislead about. From reading the other posts, it seems there is much leeway between stores and what is charged as extras. I know my local petsomethings are always advertising a special shampoo, conditioner, bows and scent spritz for $15 extra. That seems like a ripoff to me, and can easily boost the cost of a small dog haircut to well above what a private salon in our area charges..and you get the same thing, included at the private salon. I get confused with some of the box store prices, especially the bath prices..I don't do "just baths" at my salon. A "bath" dog, like a lab would get whatever shampoo it needs per its skin and coat, hand fluff dried, ears, nails, pads shaved, pants neatened if need be, and furminated, etc to remove the dead coat. Its all included. Sure its more than $28, but only by $17 and all is included. So what exactly is included at the box stores for "baths" on labs and newfies? It is confusing to me because I groom every breed..whatever that breed needs...no "just baths", and I believe that the box stores do "just baths", correct?
> 
> I have heard many horror stories about the "politics" of the grooming departments in both box stores from other groomers. Everything from what tools you can/can't use, to hours worked when there are no dogs, to hiring more groomers than are needed, so no one gets the opportunity to "commission out", etc. I was approached by one of our local box stores when they expanded a few years ago to add grooming..She came right to my salon, trying to get me to come and manage their salon they were opening and train other groomers..I kindly declined.
> 
> ...


honestly, you can charge whatever you want. we used to give 10% discounts to any customer who prebooked (we never asked a manager if we could do it we just did it). our store didnt even have bows or bandannas. our salon manager had a well off husband, so she would have to buy materials and bows out her own pocket (petco never ended up paying her back). the baths really depend on who does them. generally, bathers are not allowed use clippers at all, and usually are not allowed to use shears. i, however, was close to the manager and got some training from her, and she let me use her tools, and would let me do light trimming. so if i was doing "just a bath", the dog got whatever it needed. you may not believe me, but i never tried to sell an upgraded bath unless the dog needed it (and if the owner wouldnt pay, i would still use whatever the dog needed). i trimmed paws, shaved out pads, trimmed feathering, etc. i had many clients that had goldens that i did all over trims on. on days when my salon manager was sick, or tired, or just lazy, she would just oversee my grooming and let me do all the grooming. so I really did more than any other bather at petco would ever be allowed to do. but I made 300-400 bucks a week on commission, over holidays would break 500, and had way more repeats and requests than the other bather (people still go into that petco and ask for me, and i havent worked there in over 2 years). 

but the other bather, she would bath the dog (no prep work at all), force dry it about 70% of the way, and then kennel dry the rest of the way. then quick brush, nails, ears, bandanna, and DONE! yeah, she was awful, lol. the newfie we had that came in every 2 weeks (who was MY client) got line brushed before a bath (about 10 mintues to go through her, she was smaller sized, and her parents actually brushed at home), combed in the tub, blow dired about 95%, kennel dry for her head (she would not tolerate the dryer enough to dry completely and her parents were kind of picky about the groom), then trim of paws, pads, feathers, sanitary, and shell out every other time or so. like i said, very few petco bather do this, or are even allowed to do it. i only got away with so much b/c our store manager was never around.

pm me one day graco and ill tell you how i got fired, it will blow your mind. we had to have the salon open from 7AM to 7PM. if we were off by even a minute, the DM was on our asses. this would have been fine, except no store in the district (except maybe 3) ever stayed open the right amount of hours. i cant tell you how much late busness i would get b/c people would call a store in a different area, only for it to be closed 4 hours early, and low and behold, we are the only ones still open. did the dm ever say anything to those stores? nope. if there are no dogs, they dont care, you are still suppossed to work your 8 hours (which screws you over in commission), and is something that is never done in private salons (no dogs, go home!). we also never got a single word of praise for consistently awesome sales. at christmas time, our dm sent out a district wide email, saying that our grooming salon was his hero of the season, b/c of our whole water heater debacle, and the fact that we didnt turn away one dog, and we still number 2 in the district. yeah our store mannger threw it our before we could even read it. my salon manager found it in the garbage. 


its rewarding b/c of the clients and dogs. like i said before, there are so many awful petcos that when people find a good one, they are so happy. but the corporate part of it sucks. you will never hear a good job from the store manager, you will never get help from the floor employees (at least not willingly), and they will always think that you do nothing but spray dogs down with a hose.

i forgot my breakdown of pricing: for a newfie:
newfie sku-52
the works: 12
10% off (prebook): 57.6 ( i usually used a 5 or 12 dollar sku instead of the 12 dollar works).

the way i got around a lot of things: any trimming, any shedless is 50% commission instead of 40%. instead of using a works sku for 12, i would use a 10 dollar scissoring fee, and groom sku. usually save the customer a couple of bucks, but i would still make the same b/c of the 50% commission.


----------

